# Health Problem - Neon Tetra!



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I've posted this on a few other forums.. but i'd really like to know YOUR opinion. I have a tank which has an apple snail, 5 neon tetras (that mainly school) and a female betta (which hangs out with the snail and does her own thing). 
Now - cutting out the middle man. Two days ago (well maybe less) i was admiring my tank, when i saw one of my neon tetras had like yellowy/****** marks on her - i knew it wasn't ick.. and she also had on slightly ripped torn. She wasn't swimming oddly or anything, but instinctly i took her out of her tank and put her in a jug full of some water from the tank. I kept her there over night (last night) and she seemed perfectly heathy. I thought that perhaps she had Neon Tetra disease... I went straight to a pet shop and brought some fungal/fin rot solution and added it to the tank and the jug she was in. I added a small dose each day... Anyway, today, i decided she must be lonely, and i couldn't stand keeping her in the jug anymore, so i put her in the tank and she's still fine... The marks on her have started to fade (i think they're tiny bite marks... they look like wounds). I've only recently brought her, so there's the possibility that she already had those marks when i brought her, i just hadn't noticed. (the marks don't look fresh or anything). Anyway - she's in the tank now with her friends, swimming around happily, eating... I think she was just getting bullied, so in a few days i'm getting a couple more neons, so that they don't pester eachother as much! 
Do you think i was right to do as i did? (as in, put her back)... and do you think it is prbably just a wound mark too?
Her swimming is fine, like i said, she's one of the best neon swimmers i have actually 
I'm just not sure...


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

No need to use Gods name in vain


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Lol - That was NOT helpful! lol - and what the heck has the 'almighty' god ever done for me? lol


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

(6 is supposedly the minimum for neons)

That being said, unless you see the others picking on this one, I would doubt it's aggression. It takes a lot of picking to make the kind of marks your describing. Again, that being said, I have seen other fish show these kind of signs with sore that get ammonia burn or infection. 

I would personally keep her seperated in a hospital 'tank' and dose with Melafix and water changes until she's better.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Hmm - well i was afraid of causing her stress by keeping taking her in and out - she seems okay.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

lol maybe when she was in the tank at the store soemthing bit her.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

it could have been the betta


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

umm dont rule out the betta.


----------



## sisofafishlover (Aug 26, 2005)

I have heard of Bettas attacking neons, and once, a male betta ate my sisters neon! She was soooo mad! They make midnight snacks outa the poor little neons. My sisters has like, 100 neons together, and they have never laid a mouth on another neon.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

My Betta generally stays away from the neons.. and so far nothing else has happened. She's a pretty peaceful fish.. i think the chances are A) the neon is being picked on by the other neons.. (which there is no sign of) or B) she had those marks from the shop... which i think would be the wisest answer.. seeing as i'd never really 'examined' the fish until the day i saw the marks.. so she could've already made them.. the marks look too small to be made by the Betta.. and too big to be made by the neons! Lol - she seems fine (swimming).. the marks are still visable.. but they seem to be healing.. i'll wait a few weeks!


----------

